# odd discovery's



## bottlestravaganza (Aug 31, 2011)

what is the oddest thing you have ever found while searching or digging?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 31, 2011)

Thread over.


----------



## towhead (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow Wheelah. I missed that story.  

 There was also one on here recently where someone dug up an old grave.  -Julie


----------



## VTdigger (Sep 2, 2011)

I never dug a dead body, but I did find a cow's tooth in the stream near the former site of the Norton and Fenton potteries in Bennington ( along with some pottery shards.) I don't understand how a tooth from a cow that looks old, but it's hard to tell if it is, came to be in a stream right next to a school and where years ago they did a dig archeological dig. (1998 and oh how I wish I was into digging like I am now as they had volunteers helping the dig.)
 here is the article about the dig: http://www.chipstone.org/publications/CIA/2002/NewDiscoveries/Zusy/zusyindex.html


----------



## JohnN (Sep 2, 2011)

For a while, the strangest thing I found was an oyster (or maybe clam) shell, but day after day I kept finding them. Someone must have liked clams for dinner. Then, one day I dug up a bone. Don't know what kind of animal it was from (I'm not a bone expert), but it looked like some kind of arm or leg bone. I sometimes find horseshoes, so I'm guessing it was possibly a horse bone. -John


----------



## epackage (Sep 2, 2011)

Hand Grenade....stupidly brought it home without knowing if it was active or not...It was and after the people from the Arsenal came and disposed of it they sent us an inert one with a plaque mounted on a board, the things we do as kids....LOL


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  NJCollector
> 
> For a while, the strangest thing I found was an oyster (or maybe clam) shell, but day after day I kept finding them. Someone must have liked clams for dinner. Then, one day I dug up a bone. Don't know what kind of animal it was from (I'm not a bone expert), but it looked like some kind of arm or leg bone. I sometimes find horseshoes, so I'm guessing it was possibly a horse bone. -John


 
 I'm digging near the site of a butcher plant in the 1800's... I've found all kinds of cow bones, mostly! Vertebrae, thighs, and plenty of t-bones... The Montclair people in the 1800's were living large... I've found huge layers of oysters and clams too. You can tell a lot about the society from their trash!


----------



## kwalker (Sep 2, 2011)

Strangest thing's probably this old hotel key for room 1230 from Philadelphia. The Bellvue Stratford. It's odd how this kind of stuff gets into people's garbage...


----------



## cordilleran (Sep 3, 2011)

Trojan condom wrappers (tin) from the 1890s. A sealed and full bottle of holy water. A Cascade projectile point (10,000 years old). Brass knuckles. A derringer. A glass eye. Many false teeth partial and full plates. Boar tusks. A baby's arm holding an apple. These are a few of my favorite things.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 3, 2011)

Here's one...? I dug this about 7 years ago.


----------



## swizzle (Sep 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Hand Grenade....stupidly brought it home without knowing if it was active or not...It was and after the people from the Arsenal came and disposed of it they sent us an inert one with a plaque mounted on a board, the things we do as kids....LOL


 
 I dug one myself. Well I didn't actually dig it. It knocked the base off of a wine bottle and was sitting inside. It was a surface grab. I cleaned it out and tossed it int the fire to burn off any explosive stuff. I still have it. Its one of my favorite digs. 
 [8D]


----------

